# Авиация > До 1945 >  Кто и как на самом деле сбил и в плен взял Ханса Хана

## Василий бардов

Пришло время подвести кое-какие итоги. Вот как всё начиналось:

*Бардов-Долгушину* (Dsci0015-4.wav, 26:00,12-2007 г.): “*Когда я опубликовал в сети “Интернет” (на нескольких военно-литературно-исторических и авиационных форумах) Ваш рассказ про Ханса Хана и Орехова:*http://www.soldat.ru/forum/index.htm...%3D1%26page%3D http://vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/archive/1132/1132977.htm http://militera.fastbb.ru/?1-3-0-000...0-0-1156672885 

Долгушин: “Вот у меня лётчик был (Орехов – В.Б.). Вот он смотрит: «Месерла, месерла» оттуда! Я смотрю, смотрю (я хорошо умел видеть) – нету! Никто не видит и потом только различают! А он – первый видит»! 

*я предложил участникам форумов (и в том числе и “Милитеры”) обсудить, кто на самом деле сбил "Асси" Гана и получил такой ответ от «архивного копателя» «Ник Нич»а (он же Никита Егоров):*
«А бесполезняк обсуждать. Времени сбития Хана нигде нет, заявок море. Кроме ГСС из 32 ГИАП: 
-	Шишкина, 
-	Орехова 
-	и еще одного пилота из 32 ГИАП, 
Ме-109 заявили летчики 169 ИАП:
-	Гражданинов аж три штуки, 
-	Давыдов два, 
-	и Бочаров один. 
Кроме того, 240 ИАД, пилоты 156 ИАП и 42 ИАП этой дивизии вели бои в этом районе и летчики 46 ИАП/239 ИАД на томагавках. Навскидку не помню, но за этот день они тоже могли заявлять победы... 
Немцы потеряли одного Хана, так что, как говорится, пишите письма... 
А то, что его допрашивали в штабе 32 ГИАП еще ни о чем не говорит. Хана проташили по всем штабам, начиная от 3 ГИАД и до штаба 6 ВА. Протоколы его допросов встречаются даже в документах 2 ВА, но это не означает, что Хана сбили где-нить под Харьковым, пилоты, скажем 19 ИАП»...

*Тогда я:
- зашёл на авиафорум концерна «Сухой» и открыл там аналогичную тему:
http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?t=43563 ,
-	и довёл до С.Ф.Долгушина вышеупомянутое сообщние Егорова:* 
Бардов-Долгушину: «Мне один авиаисторик написал в интернете, что Орехов этот тоже заявил и претендовал, что он сбил Ганса Гаана – когда вы четвёркой сбили его четвёрку»,

*на что Егоров ответил:*

*Долгушин-Егорову*: “ Долгушин: «Нет – сбил его Шишкин»! 

*Егоров*: "Микоян изложил то, что знал, без надуманных деталей. Да был Гражданинов, да был Хан, да был допрос. Все. Остальное уже домыслы. Тем более, что за Долгушиным и Луцким побед в этот день не значится. Еще немаловажная деталь, Хан приземлил свой Ме-109, а не прыгал с парашютом". 

*Бардов-Долгушину: «А вам тогда засчитали в тот день тех сбитых»? 

Долгушин: «Да». 

Бардов: «А куда это всё записывалось: 
- в лётные книжки, - ЖБД полка»? 

Долгушин: «В ЖБД полка. Приходили и докладывали, как правило зам. нач. штаба полка этим делом занимался». 

Бардов: «Фиксировал»? 

Долгушин: «Да. Или адъютант эскадрильи – ему докладывали и он записывал и нёс в штаб».* 

*Егоров Н.Б*. (цитирует): 
==Долгушин: «Нет – сбил его Шишкин»!==
*Святая правда, догнал и опять сбил...*

*Бардов: «Надо будет показать этот рассказ Долгушина и Микояна Михаилу Быкову и другим нашим "архивным копателям"»

Егоров-Быкову*: Коллега Михаил Быков, что скажешь? Я, честно говоря, устал бодаться. Может запишем Хана за Шишкиным и снимем одну из вечных тем от Бардова? Быков: “Я бы, честно говоря, самого "коллегу Бардова" за Шишкиным с удовольствием записал бы»!.. 

*Егоров Н.Б*. : «Ну так в чем же дело! Недавно выяснилось, что докуметы можно править задним числом Съездим в ЦАМО и запишем за Шишкиным еще один Ме-109, с соответсвующим летчиком».

*Бардов-Егорову*: «Вопрос в том:- значится ли в журнале боевых действий (либо в любых других документах - лётной книжке Шишкина если она сохранилась например и если он вообще её вёл) полка и дивизии где служили Шишкин и Долгушин записи подтверждающие что Шишкин сбил Ме-109 в тот день когда был пленён Хан»?!

*Егоров Н.Б*. : «Прежде чем писать "кто и как на самом деле сбил Хайнца Хана" кроме двух аудиозаписей изучите другие источники, для полноты картины. Повторюсь, что писал на милитере: «Шишкину засчитан в этот день один Ме-109. Какие из этого выводы»?


*Rocket man - Бардову*: «Странно, Вы как-то рассуждаете. По Вашему было так - хотел летчик, вел свою летную книжку, не хотел, не вел. Выходит как дневник школьный, так»?

*Егоров-Бардову*: «Спросите у Долгушина, кто сбил Ханса Бейссвенгера. Между прочим рыцарский крест с дубовыми листьями и 152 победы, это не хухры-мухры».

*Absent* : «Ни один летчик не ведет летную книжку. Нет ни одного летчика, на которого бы не вели летную книжку. Что у Долгушина нет летных книжек говорит только о том, что их ему не выдали на руки при увольнении в запас».

*Olkor* : «Впрочем в каждую последующую книжку вписывают результаты войны».

*БАРДОВ-Егорову*: 
http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?p=854997 - post854997
http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?p=854997 - post854997
«Вы пожалуйста поясните, что это за "заявка" такая Шишкина и где она имеется и как это вообще понимать - то о чём Вы написали на форуме Милитеры?Пока что как я понял от Вас, на текущий момент имеется информация:
- что Шишкину в тот день засчитали сбитый истребитель той же марки, который посадил на брюхо Хан
- имеется подтверждение командира четвёрки в составе которой Шишкин сбил тот Ме-109, что самолёт который сбил Шишкин пилотировал тот пилот, о котором командиру четвёрки по радио сообщил зам. комдива о том, что его взяли в плен и т.д.
Кроме этого как я понимаю никаких сведений по этому поводу Вам больше не известно»?!

*Егоров-Бардову*: «Да, наверное, легко общаться с ветеранами не шаря в теме. В принципе можно получить много лапши на уши, а затем выдать это за сенсационную информацию. Заявка, любезный вы наш, независимый ислледователь, это когда летчик заявляет, что сбил вражеский самолет указывает место, время и обстоятельства данного события. Затем идет подтверждение этого события, основанное на рапорте самого лтчика, свиделей и участников боя, постов ВНОС, опрос местных жителей, идентификация обломков. Схема сложная, поэтому обычно не парились, а подтверждали практически все, что заявляли. Поэтому мной используется более мягкий термин, а именно, заявка. Надеюсь теперь понятно»?

*Долгушин: «Нет – сбил его Шишкин»! 

Егоров-Долгушину и Бардову*: «И это все доказательства? Раз взялись изучите тему до конца. Закажите на Амазоне или Игл Эдишинс книжку про Хана, Джуди Крендалл недавно написала, там все подробненько описано. Кстати, спросите у Долгушина, а кто мог хотеть повесить Хана сразу после пленения? Он сам (Хан) очень красочно описал этот эпизод. Говорил, сцуки-большевики избили меня и хотели повесить сразу после приземления, и только вмешательство какого-то большого офицера, спасло его. За проверкой этой информации обратитесь к западным коллегам, работающим в немецких архивах».

*Бардов-Егорову*: «Вот за это - большое спасибо. Весьма любопытно. Про это я слышу впервые. Но это вполне логично. Это объясняет поведение Хана на первых неофициальных допросах - в столовой (чего не помнит Степан Микоян но помнит Сергей Долгушин) и в штабе полка, когда Степан Микоян переводил его слова. Это я к тому что это объясняет то, почему Хан обо всём всё рассказал о чём его спрашивали. И почему он не отказался от водки в качестве "успокоительного" :-)
По моим прикидкам, кто мог бы пролить свет на эту историю:
- это Крупинин, который и сообщил по радио Долгушину о взятии в плен Хана,
- Новиков и все, чьи фамилии называет Долгушин.Кто и как в плен Хана взял ни Долгушин ни Микоян не знают как я понял. Если бы знали - рассказали бы мне. 
Насчёт "повесить" Хана - я недавно как раз разговаривал на подобную тему (по Королино) с доцентом Неделько и даже он мне сказал что в таких случаях обычно взятых в плен лётчиков было принято не расстреливать на месте, а сдавать для допроса в штаб. Так что что-то мне сомнительно чтобы кто-то хотел... да ещё и повесить (я чё-то не слышал чтобы наши пленных немцев вешали а лётчиков тем более - проще растрелять уж на худой конец). Теоретически пригрозить его шлёпнуть или морду набить ему могли запросто. Но вешать вместо того чтобы сдавать в штаб - это нонсенс!А вообще тут могут быть два варианта:
- теоретически Хана могли пригрозить повесить те, кто схватил его на месте посадки,
- Хан может этими словами иметь в виду, что его могли расстрелять как того барона - капитана, пилотировавшего один из трёх сбитых Ю-88 пролетевших над ними на следующий день, когда приехал Новиков. И как я понял, т.к. Новиков приказал расстрелять того барона - Хан мог после войны рассказывать что якобы и его собирались расстрелять или повесить с тем бароном "за компанию" - как в том анекдоте :-)
Но по крайней мере, по поводу того, чтобы Хан был избит когда его привезли в столовую их полка, Долгушин ничего не рассказывал, и Микоян тоже. Заметьте - Долгушин говорил, что сказал ему: "Не бойтесь, мы вас не расстреляем", на что Хан ответил:
- А я и не боюсь - а за что меня расстреливать?!
Так что выходит на тот момент Хан был вроде как не напуган, но тем не менее, "раскололся" сразу и "сдал свою братву с потрахами" - на все вопросы отвечал без запинок :-)
Степан Микоян по этому поводу вообще ничего не говорил. Если бы было что сказать - сказал бы. Он обо всём написал мне так же честно и открыто как и Долгушин.Так что, с одной стороны нет подтверждения от Микояна и Долгушина, что Хан выглядел избитым и есть утверждение Долгушина что держался он спокойно, но рассказал обо всём о чем его спрашивали.Выводы делайте сами. Совершенно не исключено что при взятии его в плен его припугнули - чтобы был поразговорчивей, но "шкурку не портили" :-)

ВАСИЛИЙ БАРДОВ 
http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?p=859253 - post859253
http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?p=859253 - post859253
Так я так и не понял:
- числятся ли в день сбития Хана за Долгушиным и Луцким по одному Ме-109 или нет,
- засчитали ли кому нибудь три сбитых Ю-88 на следующий день,
- нет ли желания у кого-нибудь помочь нам с Сергеем Фёдоровичем Долгушиным вычислить фамилии тех пленных немецких пилотов которых Новиков увёз с собой вместе с Ханом, точнее - фамилию того штурмана и фамилию барона застреленного по приказу Новикова?

*Быков-Бардову*: “Вот ведь неугомонный! - НЕ ЧИСЛЯТСЯ!!! В "день сбития Хана", т.е. 21 февраля 1943 г., сбитые самолеты в искомом районе, где был сбит Хан, засчитаны летчикам 32 гиап (Як-1/Як-9):
л-т Хользунов А.И. 1 Ме-109 Сутоки
л-т Шишкин А.П. 1 Ме-109 Большой Стар
м/л Гнатенко В.Г. 1 Ме-109 сев.-вост. Хмели
с/л Орехов В.А. 1 Ме-109 сев. Годиново
И летчикам 169 иап (Ла-5):
к-н Числов А.Ф. 1 Ме-109 юго-вост. Засово
м/л Давыдов А.М. 1 Ме-109 вост. Засово
м/л Давыдов А.М. 1 Ме-109 сев. Засово
с/л Гражданинов П.А. 3 Ме-109 юж. Вольное
с/с Коротков К.И. 1 Ме-109 
Итого, как видите, 11 заявленных Ме-109 на одного Хана. Монетку кидать будете? Или "волевым решением" припишете Хана Шишкину? Чего уж там. "Каждому по потребностям"! Евграфычу - Хартмана, Попкову - Батца, Шишкину - Хана... Соцраспределение в действии!!!  
"кому нибудь" три сбитых Ю-88 на следующий день (т.е. 22.02.1943) 
НЕ ЗАСЧИТАЛИ».

*БАРДОВ-БЫКОВУ*: 
http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?p=859280 - post859280
http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?p=859280 - post859280
Кстати завтра поищу как говорят в авиации - "крайнее" письмо Степана Анастасовича, где он подтверждает факт с теми тремя Ю-88. Как Вы это можете объяснить?Мне очень сомнительно чтобы Долгушин с Микояном оба нагло врали по поводу этих Юнкерсов и пленённого экипажа, одного члена которого по словам Долгушина увёз с собой Новиков».

*Быков-Бардову*: «Да не врут они, не врут, успокойтесь. Они просто элементарно путаются в датах... 3 сбитых во время налета на аэродром в р-не Борки Ю-88 действительно были засчитаны летчикам 32 гиап Долгушину, Луцкому и Вишнякову. Но было это не "на следующий день после Хана" (т.е. 22.02.1943) , а 2 недели спустя - 9 марта. Вот сказали Вам ветераны, что налет был "на следующий день после Хана" - Вы это затвердили как молитву и уперлись в стенку. Шаг влево-вправо - побег и расстрел на месте... Ветераны не врут (за редкими исключениями ), но они путают и забывают все подряд - даты, фамилии, места и т.д. Возраст, болезни, ничего не поделаешь»!

*Бардов-Егорову*: «А что по каждому из этих 11 есть аналогичное Долгушину описание пленения Хана? А как же фамилии, которые Долгушин с Микояном называют»?

*Егоров-Бардову*: «Дядя Миша Быков был столь любезен расписать все 11 заявок пилотов 3 ГИАД на Ме-109 за этот день. Аналогичное Долгушину красивое описание со словами "воткнулся", "щепки" и другие не менее красочные эпитеты вы можете найти в делах на сбитые самолеты в фондах полка или дивизии в ЦАМО. Там же представлены рапорты подтверждения наземных служб, войсковых частей, участников вылетов и т.д. В фамилиях тоже недостатка не будет».

*Быков-Бардову*: «Вы бы хоть литературу какую-нибудь почитали что ли. Раз уж до архива не можете добраться – найдите:
-	книгу Костенко "Корпус крылатой Гвардии" о боевом пути 1-го ГИАК (куда с осени 1942 года входил 32 гиап), изучите хотя бы ее. Там искомый эпизод со сбитием трех Ю-88 хорошо описан, и дата есть... Нельзя работу с ветеранами строить только и исключительно на основе их рассказов, это тупик. 
-	сейчас вышла отличная книга С.Исаева "Страницы истории 32-го гиап", написанная с опорой на документы, 
-	чуть раньше - книга Марковой "Полк особого назначения"... 
Да Вам позавидовать можно в вопросе наличия дополнительных материалов по теме!книга Исаева вообще только-только вышла. Спишитесь с автором да купите, 150 р. для такой работы - вообще халява, чистая благотворительность...
http://vif2ne.ru/nvi/forum/2/co/103723.htm
Никита Егоров мой полноправный партнер по исследованиям и соавтор будущей книги, не надо на него наезжать. Никакой демагогии он не разводит, а пытается показать Вам, что подобный вашему подход к исследованию воздушной войны - порочен и ни к чему не ведет.Что касается эпизода с Ханом, то я лично все-таки считаю более вероятным, что его сбил кто-то из летчиков 169 иап, хотя бы по тому, что непосредственно перед этим Хан сбил Ла-5, т.е. группа вела бой все-таки с "лавочкиными", тогда как 32-й гиап летал на Яках. Уже одно это, плюс количество заявок полков... Хотя почему Д.Хазанов приписал сбитие Хана именно Гражданинову, мне непонятно. Может, потому что тому 3 засчитали, а остальным по одному»?

*Егоров-Быкову*: «Миша, выражаясь словами клиента, случай неизлечимый. Аргумент "Нет. Его сбил Шишкин" не пробиваем».

*Егоров-Бардову* Скажу по маленькому секрету, я знаю кто сбил Хана. Просто было интересно вас подразнить, наблюдая с каким ослиным упорством вы доказавыли свою правоту, услышав свидетельства только двух из многочисленных участников события и не прочитав ни одной книги по этой теме. К сожалению, у меня есть обязательства перед третьими лицами и описать эпизод полностью я не могу. Могу только сказать, что он будет опубликован в четвертой части Black Cross vs Red Star. Там будет подробное описание боя с привязкой к месту и времени. ХАНА СБИЛ НЕ ШИШКИН. В остальном дейсвительно только то, что его привезли на аэродром Заборовье сразу после сбития, затем перевезли в Выползово. На двух аэродромах его допрашивали с участием практически всех командиров, находившихся на этих площадках авиационных частей».

*Бардов*: «Я догадываюсь "почему Д.Хазанов приписал сбитие Хана именно Гражданинову" - видно начитавшись книги "Полынина" (кстати а Полынин был там каким краем я так толком и не понял) где тот и написал что всё видел своими глазами как будто бой происходил не над КП дивизии где служили Шишкин и Долгушин, а гдето в другом месте».

*Егоров*: «Охренеть! Это ж надо походя оскорбить двоих людей. Кстати, почему Полынин в кавычках? Это что вымышленный персонаж? Полыниным можно начитаться так же как и донцовой»?

*БАРДОВ-БЫКОВУ*: http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?p=860189 - post860189http://forum.sukhoi.ru/showthread.php?p=860189 - post860189По поводу мнения С.Ф.Долгушина: "Нет, это Шишкин"! И если бы два из трёх сбитых (Вами с "Абрэком") "воткнулись", а лётчика с третьего Ме-109 привезли к вам на аэродром - что бы сами Вы говорили?! А то что Сергей Фёдорович лукавит я даже мысли не допускаю.

*Быков-Бардову*: «С.Ф. не "лукавит", а просто выдает желаемое за действительное. Возможно, по прошествии стольких лет он уже сам в это верит. Но все дело в том, Василий, что Хан был единственной потерей немцев в тот день в том районе. Ничего больше нигде не не "воткнулось", понимаете Вы? И представьте на секунодочку, что Герой Советского Союза Гражданинов, официально сбивший в тот день ТРИ Ме-109, не погиб 2 недели спустя, а остался жив и сейчас на долгушинское "Нет, это Шишкин!" с полным основанием ответил бы "Нет, это я его сбил!" (таких примеров масса, взять хотя бы эпизод с Р.Мюллером, на победу над которым претендуют, ЕМНИП, 4-5 летчиков) - что бы Вы тогда делали со всей Вашей убежденностью???...И скажите честно - неужели Вы всерьез думаете, что в состоянии помочь ветерану в написании мемуаров, совершенно ни в чем не разбираясь, не читая книг? Пока что, кроме пустых амбиций и чрезмерной болтливости Вы тут не продемонстрировали НИЧЕГО»!

*Егоров-Бардову*: «Кстати, а что вы знаете о Полынине или Хазанове, чтобы безаппеляционно заявлять, что кто-то может начитаться а кто-то просто переписать? Ведь вы ни малейшего понятия не имеете о ходе боевых дествий в районе Демянска 21 февраля 1943 года, о том кто там летал, какие части с нашей или немецкой стороны... Кстати, вот Полынина вы обвинили во вранье, а вы знаете где в этот момент находился КП 6 ВА»?

*Бардов-Егорову*: “ну и кого же я обидел»?

*Егоров-Бардову*: «Полынина, Хазанова и Сергея Исаева, позволив себе с пренебрежением высказаться о них

*Бардов-Егорову*: “Если Сергей Фёдорович с Полыниным не врут оба - получается, что Полынин должен был находиться в тот момент на КП дивизии Долгушина вместе с Крупининым?! Я спросил и у Сергея Фёдоровича и у Степана Анастасовича - поинтересовался по этому поводу - мог ли Полынин находиться в то время на КП их дивизии, чтобы наблюдать этот бой».

*Егоров-Бардову*: «С восприятием у вас туго. Полынин наблюдал бой шестерки капитана Числова со своего КП. Это было утром, а Хана привезли на аэродром Заборовье в тот момент когда четверка Долгушина закончила бой. Они наблюдали два разных боя».

*Бардов-Егорову*: “И сколько сбитых в этот день в этом случае было у немцев»?

*Егоров-Бардову*: «Один Хан. Это в очередной раз доказывает, насколько плохо вы разбираетесь в теме. Полынин фамилий остальных немцев не приводил. Это было в статье Дымича. Бойтин и Гартнер погибли в другое время и в других местах».

*Бардов-Егорову*: “ И оба они мне ответили, что Полынин к их дивизии и полку никакого отношения не имел и находиться там не мог (как найду их дословный ответ - приведу в этой ветке). Но Степан Анастасович при этом написал мне, что когда к ним привезли Хана - лётчики их полка говорили, что Хана сбили лётчики соседнего полка, а в их полк завезли вроде как по дороге в вышестоящие штабы».

*Егоров-Бардову*: «Больше слушайте Микояна. Он говорит правильные вещи».

*Бардов-Абсенту*: “Ну если Вы считаете, что показав, что написанное Полыниным в его книге не соответствует действительности я обидел Полынина и что таким образом я "позволил пренебрежительно высказаться о нем"... 

*Абсент-Бардову*: «У Вас три источника, по сути, и все противоречат друг другу. Вы взяли за истину один, а остальные предаете анафеме, причем - талдыча одно и то же. Поздравляю, далеко пойдете как исследователь».

*Быков-Бардову*: «Ну так Вы же не читали ни одной книги из тех, что я перечислил! Будете отрицать? Ни Костенко, ни Марковой, ни С.Исаева тем более! Чечельницкого о боевом пути 15 ВА хоть читали? Там тоже есть немного о 1 ГИАК, правда, о более позднем периоде.Я сужу о Вас и Вашем уровне знаний в теме по Вашим же многочисленным ... даже трудно слово приличное подобрать... многословным излияниям на форуме! Один "супер-заход" на комиссаров и политруков чего стоит!!! Василий, не обежайтесь, но Вы - полный невежда. Причем невежда, одержимый жаждой деятельности и непомерными амбициями. И вообще, устал я что-то. К сожалению, попытки по-деловому объяснить Вам, что вы не правы, рождают лишь новые словесные потоки в Вашей стороны. Вы даже не замечаете противоречий, которых навалом в Ваших же собственных сообщениях».

*После этого я написал письмо Сергею Исаеву с предложением сотрудничества и получил от него такой ответ:

Сергей Исаев-Василию Бардову* "giap-32" <giap-32@yandex.ru> 9 Ноября 2006 г.
«Уважаемый Василий, Ваши московские друзья легко могут со мной связаться по этому адресу и мы с ними договоримся о встрече, в время которой я передам для Вас свою книжку по символической цене моей книжки (от издателя) символическая 150 руб.
Что касается Ваших вопросов, то 22 февраля 1943 г. 32-й гиап по метеоусловиям не имел боевых вылетов. А 23.02.1943 г. в ЖБД полка значится лишь одна победа за л-том Макаровым. ИМХО Ганса Хана сбил летчик братского 169-го иап 210 иад ст. л-т Гражданинов.
Вот отрывочек из моей книжки по этому поводу:" 21 февраля погода значительно улучшилась, поэтому с утра над полем боя происходили жаркие схватки. Летчики полка за день совершили 47 самолето-вылетов на прикрытие наземных войск, сопровождение штурмовиков и в воздушных боях уничтожили четыре самолета противника, которые сбили командир звена старший лейтенант Орехов, лейтенанты Шишкин и Хользунов, младший лейтенант Гнатенко. В этот же день полковник Сталин, оставив полк на своего заместителя майора Бабкова, убыл в Москву. 22 февраля 1943 года Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР летчикам 32-го гвардейского истребительного авиационного полка Александру Дмитриевичу Анискину, Михаилу Александровичу Гараму и Александру Григорьевичу Котову было присвоено звание Героя Советского Союза. 23 февраля полк совершил 63 самолето-вылета на прикрытие наземных войск, сопровождение штурмовиков Ил-2. Лейтенант Макаров в воздушном бою уничтожил ФВ-189. В тот же день летчик "братского" 169-го авиаполка 210 иад старший лейтенант П.А. Гражданинов подбил "Фокке-Вульф"-190А, который совершил вынужденную посадку в расположении советских войск. Подбитым ФВ-190А пилотировал майор Ганс Хан, командир второй группы истребительной эскадры JG54 "Зеленое сердце" (II/JG 54)  . Машина оказалась в относительно исправном состоянии, а немецкий летчик   в советском плену. Впервые появившиеся на советско-германском фронте осенью 1942 года новые немецкие истребители "Фокке-Вульф"-190 в начале 1943 года стали все чаще встречаться советским летчикам. Первое время новый немецкий самолет нашие пилоты нередко принимали за свой истребитель Ла-5. Естественно, интерес к новому самолету противника был очень большим. Самолет майора Хана вместе с другим исправным FW-190А-4 унтер-офицера Гельмута Брандта из 2./JG54, попавшим в распоряжение советских войск 13 января 1943 года , был всесторонне испытан в Бюро новой техники ЦАГИ и в НИИ ВВС. По результатам испытаний были созданы технические описания этих машин и разработаны тактические рекомендации и наставления советским летчикам, в которых перечислялись слабые и сильные стороны ФВ-190 и давались конкретные советы, как бороться с этими самолетами противника ."Самолет в целом неплохой,   оценивал "Фокке-Вульф" В.А. Орехов, сбивший только в марте 1943 года два "фоккера".   В лоб лучше не ходить, очень сильное вооружение, четыре пушки. Очень хорошо пикирует, хорошо выходит из боя, когда есть высота. На вертикаль практически не шли. Если сравнивать его с "мессершмиттом", то "мессер" будет посильнее. И по скорости, и по вертикальному маневру, особенно Ме-109Г. По-моему и маневренность у "мессершмитта" получше". Майор Ганс "Асси" Хан за время своей летной карьеры совершил 560 боевых вылетов и имел на своем счету 108 самолетов: 68 самолетов, в том числе 4 четырехмоторных бомбардировщика, сбитых на Западном фронте, 40 самолетов   на Восточном фронте . Свою сотую победу немецкий ас записал на свой счет 26 января 1943 года под Демянском."Неожиданно к нам привезли пленного, сбитого в воздушном бою немецкого аса с "Рыцарским крестом с дубовыми листьями" на шее,   вспоминает С.А. Микоян.   Я тогда более или менее мог говорить на немецком, поэтому Бабков взял меня с собой переводчиком на неофициальный допрос. Это был командир группы майор Ганс Хан. Невысокий, плотный мужчина, на вид лет тридцати. Держался внешне очень спокойно и уверенно. Слегка, кажется, напрягся, когда Бабков в связи с каким-то ответом угрожающе повысил голос. В числе других ему задали вопрос, что он думает о разгроме немецких войск под Сталинградом. Ответил, что это случайная неудача, и скоро немцы снова будут успешно наступать. Для него, видимо, было зазорным признаться, что его сбил истребитель, как было на самом деле,   утверждал, что сбила зенитка. В этом бою, который вели летчики соседнего полка, было сбито два наших самолета, и Хан сказал, что он сбил два, хотя в его группе было еще пять самолетов. Это косвенно подтверждало ходившее мнение, что при полетах признанного аса остальные его прикрывают и поддерживают, а сбивает обычно он, ведущий. Когда Ганса Хана после допроса вели к машине для отправки в штаб фронта, взлетала очень плотным строем четверка наших Яков. Это свидетельство летного мастерства летчиков явно произвело на него впечатление.Через некоторое время был захвачен и привезен к нам выпрыгнувший с парашютом другой летчик-истребитель, унтер-офицер (Г. Мундерлох, одержавший 20 побед ). Его мы даже посадили в кабину нашего Яка   интересовались его мнением. Я стоял с несколькими летчиками на крыле возле кабины и переводил. Ребята шутили: "Смотри, чтобы не запустил мотор, а то улетит!" Он удивился, что кабина была без фонаря. Сказал, что, ведь, холодно так летать. И еще его удивило, что управление заслонкой маслорадиатора и триммером у нас было механическим   с помощью штурвальчиков. На "мессершмитте" это осуществлялось электрическими тумблерами. Мы стали расспрашивать пленного о его командире Гансе Хане, но он сказал, что подробностей о нем не знает, так как унтер-офицеры на земле с офицерами не общаются. Нас это удивило   летают же вместе!"            ..
9 марта войска Северо-Западного фронта усилили натиск на противника. 1-й штурмовой авиационный корпус в течение дня наносил удары, поддерживая наступающие войска 1-й ударной армии. 32-й гвардейский вместе с "братским" 169-м авиаполком 210 иад в течение дня вел напряженные бои с авиацией противника. В воздушных боях летчики дивизии уничтожили 21 самолет.В тот же день летчики 32 гиап провели успешный бой с бомбардировщиками противника на глазах у командующего ВВС Красной Армии генерал-полковника авиации А.А. Новикова. Вот как описывает этот эпизод Ф.А. Костенко: "У землянки командного пункта на аэродроме Заборовье собралась группа генералов и офицеров. В центре находился генерал-полковник авиации А.А. Новиков. Командир корпуса генерал-майор авиации Е.М. Белецкий докладывал ему об итогах дня. Временами он посматривал па запад, откуда с минуты на минуту должна была возвратиться последняя группа истребителей 32-го полка, прикрывавшая войска 1-й ударной армии.Вдруг послышался гул моторов. Все сразу насторожились. "Это не наши,   сказал генерал Белецкий.   По звуку   "юнкерсы". Стоявший рядом командир 32-го гвардейского полка подал сигнал на взлет дежурного звена. Группа красноносых "яков" поднялась в воздух. Кроме того, подоспела возвращавшаяся с боевого задания группа во главе с Героем Советского Союза гвардии капитаном Долгушиным. Три "юнкерса", подходившие к аэродрому, были атакованы. Один бомбардировщик противника мастерски атаковал Герой Советского Союза гвардии капитан Долгушин. С короткой дистанции он открыл по нему огонь. Бомбардировщик врезался в лес недалеко от аэродрома. Второй бомбардировщик атаковал и сбил гвардии младший лейтенант Вишняков, третьего "юнкерса" зажег гвардии старший лейтенант Луцкий. Командующий ВВС Красной Армии высоко оценил боевую готовность полка, выучку летчиков, их смелость и отвагу" .В описании Ф.А. Костенко обращает на себя внимание тот факт, что не была названа фамилия командира полка, летчики которого на глазах командующего ВВС продемонстрировали отличную боевую выучку.         .  
Русецкий А. Фокке-Вульф 190A, F и G.   Минск: АэроПлан, 1994.   С.16.  Кудишин И. Истребитель Фокке-Вульф FW-190//Авиация и космонавтика вчера, сегодня, завтра.   2000.   Май июнь.   С. 46.  Кульба С. Владимир Орехов//Аэроплан.   1995.     2.   С. 8.  Истребители. Асы ХХ века.   М.: ЭКСМО-Пресс, 2001.   С. 336.  Хазанов Д.Б. Немецкие асы на Восточном фронте. Ч. I.   М.: Техника - молодежи, 2004.   С. 105.  Микоян С.А. Воспоминания военного летчика-испытателя.   С.100.  Костенко Ф.А. Корпус крылатой гвардии.   С. 76.С уважением, Сергей Исаев

Здравствуйте уважаемый Сергей!
Бегло ознакомившись с Вашими ответами, решил пройтись по всем позициям (как говаривал наш покойный зам.директора училища где я учился). Вот, что мне интересно, глядите что получается:
1) ==Что касается Ваших вопросов, то 22 февраля 1943 г. 32-й гиап по метеоусловиям не имел боевых вылетов.==
Весьма любопытно. Вполне возможно, но могу я поинтересоваться у Вас источником этой информации - "откуда дровишки" - данные архива + рассказ Микояна в его книге?Обратите внимание, на то, что говорит Долгушин:
а) он подтвердил мне по телефону, что помнит, что Хана привезли к ним на аэродром (точнее - замёрзшее болото) "Заборовье" (сначала в столовую, где они ужинали, а потом в штаб полка) именно за день до праздника 23-го февраля (Дня СА) - 22-го февраля,
б) т.к. Долгушин говорит, что помнит, что 32-й гиап по имел боевые вылеты, в которых до самогО вечера он лично участвовал - мне бы хотелось (ещё лучше в Вашем присутствии) показать Сергею Фёдоровичу материалы, в которых говорится, что в тот день небыло вылетов и попросить его (я могу себе это позволить) позвонить Степану Микояну и уточнить с ним этот вопрос (раз уж Долгушин решился создать свои мемуары),
в) «21 февраля погода значительно улучшилась, поэтому с утра над полем боя происходили жаркие схватки. Летчики полка за день совершили 47 самолето-вылетов на прикрытие наземных войск, сопровождение штурмовиков и в воздушных боях уничтожили четыре самолета противника, которые сбили командир звена старший лейтенант Орехов, лейтенанты Шишкин и Хользунов, младший лейтенант Гнатенко. В этот же день полковник Сталин, оставив полк на своего заместителя майора Бабкова, убыл в Москву»
С уважением, Василий Бардов

*Бардов-Долгушину* (Dsci0015-4.wav, 26:05): «Когда я:
-	опубликовал в сети «Интернет» Ваш рассказ о том как Ваша четвёрка сбили и взяли в плен Ханса Хана,
-	переговорил с Степаном А.Микояном,мне московский «архивный копатель» Михаил Быков написал: 
«Вы бы хоть литературу какую-нибудь почитали что ли. Раз уж до архива не можете добраться – найдите:
-	книгу Костенко "Корпус крылатой Гвардии" о боевом пути 1-го ГИАК (куда с осени 1942 года входил 32 гиап), изучите хотя бы ее. Там искомый эпизод со сбитием трех Ю-88 хорошо описан, и дата есть... Нельзя работу с ветеранами строить только и исключительно на основе их рассказов, это тупик. 
-	сейчас вышла отличная книга С.Исаева "Страницы истории 32-го гиап", написанная с опорой на документы, 
-	чуть раньше - книга Марковой "Полк особого назначения"... 
Да Вам позавидовать можно в вопросе наличия дополнительных материалов по теме!книга Исаева вообще только-только вышла. Спишитесь с автором да купите, 150 р. для такой работы - вообще халява, чистая благотворительность».
В среду Исаев будет у Вас и вручит Вам свою книгу. Он сказал мне что:
-	ему очень было бы приятно с Вами познакомиться лично
-	что он может показать Вам найденные в архивах материалы по поводу этой истории с Хансом Ханом.
Вот что он написал мне по этому поводу: “22 февраля 1943 г. 32-й гиап по метеоусловиям не имел боевых вылетов. А 23.02.1943 г. в ЖБД полка значится лишь одна победа за л-том Макаровым. ИМХО Ганса Хана сбил летчик братского 169-го иап 210 иад ст. л-т Гражданинов».Вобщем, когда Исаев прийдёт к Вам – он покажет свои документы и мы вместе разберёмся в этом вопросе».

----------


## Василий бардов

Ну и продолжение этой темы можно прочитать в конце ветки-обсуждения книги Сергея Исаева - рассказ С.Ф.Долгушина о том как в Москве собирали их 1-й гвардейский авиакорпус и подняли там вопрос о том кто и как сбил и пленил Ханса Хана

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Лейтенант Макаров в воздушном бою уничтожил ФВ-189. В тот же день летчик "братского" 169-го авиаполка 210 иад старший лейтенант П.А. Гражданинов подбил "Фокке-Вульф"-190А, который совершил вынужденную посадку в расположении советских войск. Подбитым ФВ-190А пилотировал майор Ганс Хан, командир второй группы истребительной эскадры JG54 "Зеленое сердце" (II/JG 54) . Машина оказалась в относительно исправном состоянии, а немецкий летчик в советском плену. Впервые появившиеся на советско-германском фронте осенью 1942 года новые немецкие истребители "Фокке-Вульф"-190 в начале 1943 года стали все чаще встречаться советским летчикам. Первое время новый немецкий самолет нашие пилоты нередко принимали за свой истребитель Ла-5. Естественно, интерес к новому самолету противника был очень большим. Самолет майора Хана вместе с другим исправным FW-190А-4 унтер-офицера Гельмута Брандта из 2./JG54, попавшим в распоряжение советских войск 13 января 1943 года , был всесторонне испытан в Бюро новой техники ЦАГИ и в НИИ ВВС. По результатам испытаний были созданы технические описания этих машин и разработаны тактические рекомендации и наставления советским летчикам, в которых перечислялись слабые и сильные стороны ФВ-190 и давались


К сожалению в своей книге Сергей Исаев ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО ошибается.
Ганс Хан был сбит на Bf.109G-2, а не на ФВ-190, и этот МИФИЧЕСКИЙ Фокке-Вульф не попадал с машиной Брандта, потерянной в результате отказа синхронизатора и прострела винта в НИИ ВВС. Второй ФВ-190 попавший в НИИ ВВС был сбит Мастерковым.

----------


## Василий бардов

==К сожалению в своей книге Сергей Исаев ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО ошибается.
Ганс Хан был сбит на Bf.109G-2, а не на ФВ-190, и этот МИФИЧЕСКИЙ Фокке-Вульф не попадал с машиной Брандта, потерянной в результате отказа синхронизатора и прострела винта в НИИ ВВС. Второй ФВ-190 попавший в НИИ ВВС был сбит Мастерковым.==

Совершенно справедливо! Я как только списался по мэйлу с Сергеем - сразу ему скзазал о том что мне говорил С.Ф.Долгушин по этому поводу и привёл ему другие свои источники, которые говорили о том, что Хан летал и был сбит именно на Bf.109G-2, а не на ФВ-190.
Очень жаль, что Сергей перед тем как отдать книгу в печать не встретился и не посоветовался с С.Ф.Долгушиным, так как он это сделал к примеру в случае с С.А.Микояном (у которого кстати Долгушин в полку был командиром эскадрильи которую он принял после того как покончил с собой Избинский).

----------


## Василий бардов

Кстати я сейчас "чумаданы собираю" - в дорогу к Сергею Фёдоровичу.
Только что получил ответ от Степана Анастасовича. Сейчас пошлю ему адрес этого форума. Думаю он скоро заглянет сюда. Жаль что сам С.Ф.Долгушин не имеет такой возможности и я горжусь что мне выпала большая честь стать "связующим звеном" между ним и теми кто интересуется его воспоминаниями на этом (и не только этом) авиафоруме.
*Кстати - вот чем я аргументировал, приглашая Степана Анастасовича на этот форум:*

"Дмитрий Срибный (как и Василий Харин из Москвы, которого я уже лично познакомил с Сергеем Фёдоровичем) очень известный и уважаемый человек в середе авиа- любителей и профессионалов.
Оба они на свои личные средства создали хорошие авиасайты и форум на которых можно и пообщаться и найти много полезной и интересной информации. И я всегда активно пользуюсь ими и сотрудничаю с их авторами. Кстати именно благодаря Дмитрию Срибному мне удалось розыскать семью авиатехника Тимофея Карлова - в семье сейчас старшим представителем рода осталась внучка Карлова (все представители старшего поколения к сожаленую уже умерли). Ей достался фронтовой альбом её дедушки с фотографиями из 122-го и 180-го полков которые она привезла из Риги где она проживает Сергею Фёдоровичу этой зимой и Сергей Фёдорович сказал что остался доволен её визитом. Сказал что она не зря приезжала и они подружились".

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

Надо же, Светка приезжала, а мне так и не сказала...
Клево.

----------


## Mig

> К сожалению в своей книге Сергей Исаев ОЧЕНЬ СИЛЬНО ошибается.
> Ганс Хан был сбит на Bf.109G-2, а не на ФВ-190, и этот МИФИЧЕСКИЙ Фокке-Вульф не попадал с машиной Брандта, потерянной в результате отказа синхронизатора и прострела винта в НИИ ВВС. Второй ФВ-190 попавший в НИИ ВВС был сбит Мастерковым.


Уважаемый Мансур, спасибо за комментарий.

В своем постинге В.Бардов забыл упомянуть о нескольких сносках на следующей странице книги, относящихся к процитированному отрывку, которые вполне четко отсылают читателя к источникам приведенной информации. 
Информация о том, что Ганс Хан был сбит на ФВ-190 была почерпнута мною в книге  *Кудишин И. Истребитель Фокке-Вульф FW-190*//Авиация и космонавтика вчера, сегодня, завтра. – 2000. – Май–июнь. – С. 46. На той же странице И. Кудишин говорит, что "трофейн*ЫЕ* FW-190 был*И* испыта*ны*" и далее по тексту.

Инфо о том, что Ганса Хана сбил П.А. Гражданинов совершенно однозначно и безоговорочно сообщает *Хазанов Д.Б. Немецкие асы на Восточном фронте. Ч. I.* – М.: Техника - молодежи, 2004. – С. 105.

Но есть у меня и свою собственная ошибка: я неправильно написал дату сбития Г.Хана - он был сбит 21 февраля, а в книжке указано 23 февраля.

Еще раз спасибо за комментарий. Если когда-нибудь у этой книжки будет переиздание - исправления обязательно внесу! 

А если Вы захотите что-то обсудить без посредников - мой мыл: giap-32@yandex.ru

С уважением,

Сергей Исаев

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

С удовольствием! Мне еще на неделе придет книга Джуди Крэндалл "Ганс Хан: человек и его самолеты"

----------


## Mig

> С удовольствием! Мне еще на неделе придет книга Джуди Крэндалл "Ганс Хан: человек и его самолеты"


Вот наверное тогда мы и узнаем главную тайну ВОВ - кто же сбил Ганса Хана?!

С уважением,

Сергей Исаев

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Вот наверное тогда мы и узнаем главную тайну ВОВ - кто же сбил Ганса Хана?!
> 
> С уважением,
> 
> Сергей Исаев


Это вряд ли, потому как по документам все как у Сафонова: "Мотор подбит - иду на вынужденную", без шуток. Хан доложил об остановке мотора. Так что зенитки его подловили, или атака внезапная или действительно мотор встал - кто знает?

С уважением, Мансур.

----------


## Василий бардов

Уважаемые коллеги!
Хочу ещё раз обратить ваше внимание на мой вопрос вам во втором постинге - что вы думаете по этому поводу, а то ответа на этот вопрос от вас я так и не дождался - похоже "мимо прошли":
Ну и продолжение этой темы можно прочитать в конце ветки-обсуждения книги Сергея Исаева - рассказ С.Ф.Долгушина о том как в Москве собирали их 1-й гвардейский авиакорпус и подняли там вопрос о том кто и как сбил и пленил Ханса Хана:

*1)* 32. GIAP Hisotry - comments form the reader
"Бардов-Долгушину: «А Степаном Анастасович Микоян Вам книгу подарил уже свою»?

Долгушин: «Да. Хорошая книга». 

Бардов: «Кстати в этой книге Степан Анастасович написал мне что описал ту историю с Хансом Ханом. Вы не читали ещё»? 

Долгушин: «Я позабыл. Да это просто нужно взять эту книжку и почитать. Он же переводчиком был».

Бардов: «Завтра я привезу Вам книгу Сергея Исаева «Страницы истории 32-го ГИА полка» и мы сравним её с книгой Степана Микояна».

Долгушин: «Хорошо. Ведь велась телевизионная съёмка по этому вопросу, тогда, когда собирали 1-й гвардейский корпус в Москве Осипенко и там тогда присутствовали все"... и т.д.

*2)* 32. GIAP Hisotry - comments form the reader
Увидя фотографию Фёдора Прокопенко в книге С.Ф.Долгушин рассказа о нём (Dsci0076.avi, 00:10): "Федька под Сталинградом ещё раньше меня в 434-й полк пришёл".

Бардов: "А интересно, Прокопенко присутствовал, когда в полк привезли Ханса Хана"?

Долгушин: "Был"! 
================

Вот мне и интересно бы узнать у Прокопенко и Микояна, могут ли они подтвертить или уточнить этот рассказ С.Ф.Долгушина.
С Ф Ф Прокопенко я опаздал - только дозвонился до его внучки как узнал от нее что Федор Федорович скончался аккурат 40 дней назад
Вечная ему память
А Степан Анатасович сказал что не был на том съезде ветеранов 1-го ГАКа и поэтому той истории не помнит

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Уважаемые коллеги!
> Хочу ещё раз обратить ваше внимание на мой вопрос вам во втором постинге - что вы думаете по этому поводу, а то ответа на этот вопрос от вас я так и не дождался - похоже "мимо прошли":
> 
> Вот мне и интересно бы узнать у Прокопенко и Микояна, могут ли они подтвертить или уточнить этот рассказ С.Ф.Долгушина.
> С Прокопенко связи я к сожалению не имею - вот думаю - может попросить помощи связаться с ним у Симонова, Микояна или Бодрихина?!
> До 20 мая я пробуду в Москве и мог бы попытаться связаться с ним.
> А Степан Анатасович позвонил С.Ф.Долгушину в прошлую среду и предложил вссть еготретиться но я в 5 часов уже уезжал домой и встретиться с ним к сожалению не смог чтобы обсудить эти вопросы.


Книгу про Хана я получил, там его [Хана] воспоминания. Переводить?

----------


## Василий бардов

> Книгу про Хана я получил, там его [Хана] воспоминания. Переводить?


Конечно! 25 сентября у Долгушина день варенья. Так что было бы хорошим подарком ему привезти и зачитать перевод из книги Хана хотябы о его последнем боевом вылете и о том как он описал как пленили его! Ждёмс с нетерпением-с!  :Wink: 
Да - и ещё - мой новый мэйл karaya-1@bk.ru

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> Конечно! 25 сентября у Долгушина день варенья. Так что было бы хорошим подарком ему привезти и зачитать перевод из книги Хана хотябы о его последнем боевом вылете и о том как он описал как пленили его! Ждёмс с нетерпением-с! 
> Да - и ещё - мой новый мэйл karaya-1@bk.ru


Хорошо. Я переведу и выложу. С фотографиями.

----------


## Василий бардов

> Хорошо. Я переведу и выложу. С фотографиями.


Ну что, Мансур, как там с переводом ?
Я был уже несколько раз у С Ф и передал Ваши слова
Он рад что Вы решили протянуть нам руку помощи и помочь разобраться в этом вопросе и ждет от Вас результата

Вчера на Милитере кстати Никита Егоров опубликовал реконструкцию того боя восстановленную по последним имеющимся данным
Вот она
http://militera.fastbb.ru/?1-5-0-000...0-0-1192948843

Ник Нитч:
с точки зрения немецких данных книга Исаева требует определенной корректировки. 
Вот краткая реконструкция этого боя. Я надеюсь после ее прочтения мэтр закончит носится и перегружать траффик всех форумов риторическим вопросом кто же сбил Хана... 

Незадолго до 9.00 утра с аэродрома Рельбицы поднялась шестерка Ме-109, ведомая командиром II/JG54, майором Ханом. Задачей шестерки была свободная охота и поиск советских самолетов атаковавших отступающие от Демянска немецкие колонны. Район охоты обозначен зап. Демянска - Рамушево. Примерно в это же время (плюс два часа по Москве. Разница плюс зимнее время) с аэродрома Заборовье поднялась шестерка Ла-5, 169 ИАП, ведомая капитаном Числовым, с задачей патрулирования района котла. 
По докладу ведомого Хана, оберлейтенанта Штотца, контакт с группой 8 Ла-5, состоялся в 9.09 над южной кромкой котла, на высоте 2500 метров. Пара Хан-Штотц отделилась от группы и атаковала советские самолеты с превышения в 200 м. По воспоминаниям Хана, они атаковали группу Аэрокобр, после чего Хан сбил одного, который взорвался в воздухе, а самолет атакованый Штоцем сильно задымил, после чего из него выпрыгнул летчик. По нашим данным в первой атаке был сбит и погиб старший лейтенант Воробьев, а младший лейтенант Баландин сумел покинуть горящую машину с парашютом. После чего обе группы и наша и немецкая рассеялись и бой продолжался в в виде отдельных столкновений. Штотц потерял ведущего и был вовлечен в маневренный бой с лидером советской группы, после чего подбитый самолет Числова вынужден был выйти из боя и тянуть в сторону своего аэродрома. Хан попытался атаковать самолет Гражданинова, но сам подвергся атаке, его ведомого, старшего сержанта Давыдова. Бой Хана наблюдали немцы из оставшейся четверки. После того, как Хан остался один против двух советских самолетов, к нему на помощь поспешила пара Оберфельдфебеля Реппле. По докладу самого Реппле: "Я хотел атаковать Ла-5, летевший чуть ниже. Но увидел, что он уже находится под атакой Ме-109. Я идентифицировал наш самолет, как принадлежавший майору Хану. Тогда я стал набирать высоту. Вскоре после этого заметил два самолета, и понял, что это Ла-5-е. Я стал пикировать на них и заметил, что они преследуют Ме-109." Однако Реппле опоздал, Гражданинов и Давыдов добились попаданий в Ме-109. Реппле успел сделать только длиную заградительную очередь, после чего, оба Ла-5 прекратили атаки и ушли на юг. Подбитый Ме-109 стал снижаться в северо-западном напралении к своей территории. По словам Реппле видимых повреждений на нем не было. 
Хан не дотянул до своих. Он последний раз связался со Штотцем и передал следующее: "Штотц, они преподали папе хороший урок. Я должен совершить вынужденную посадку". После чего сел возле дороги из Новой Деревни, юго-западнее Демянска, недалеко от проходящей маршевой колонны. 
Хан был доставлен в Заборовье, где встретился с пилотами 32 ГИАП и 169 ИАП. 
После чего, он был перевезен в Выползово. Где его допрашивали несколько раз. 

Бой воспроизведен по следующим источникам: 

ЦАМО. Оперсводки 63 ГИАП. 
ЦАМО. Оперсводки 3 ГИАД. 
BA/MA. RLM victory rolls. 
М. Быков. Списки побед летчиков ВВС РККА 1941-1945 гг. 
J. Crandall "Major Hans "Assi" Hahn. The Man and his machines" 
H. Hahn "Ich spreche die Wahrheit" 
Ф. Полынин "Боевые маршруты" 
Ф. Костенко "Корпус крылатой гвардии"

----------


## Василий бардов

Вот мне и интересно - оставил ли еще кто нибудь свои воспоминания об этих событиях, в частности
- комдив Ухов,
- комкор Осипкнко
- сам командующий Новиков и другие лица которые видели Хана в Заборовье?!

----------


## tulachess

В конце 60-х годов кубил брошюрку мемуарного типа, где подробно описывалось, как сбивался Ганс Ган. Обязательно найду и процитирую.

----------

